

Should high school seniors go to College or become an Entrepreneur? - travisketchum
http://thecollegestartup.com/college-or-entrepreneurship/

======
mmastrac
The insane tuition costs in the US have turned this into a reasonable
question, IMHO.

For students in countries with reasonable schooling costs -- I still consider
our costs in Canada to be reasonable, as in possible to pay back most of your
school costs working summers and mid-school interships -- I'd still recommend
going for a CS degree.

As someone who has hired for startups I've founded, I do give a small amount
of weight to whether the individual has a relevant degree. But to be honest,
the majority of my attention for non-new-grads is focused on work experience
(places they've worked and things they've done) and technical chops.

